# TV in Autocruise Pace 2009



## cyfareddol (Nov 6, 2011)

T.V. In Autocruise Pace.2009.

Can somebody please tell me which size TV will fit in the TV cupboard In this van?


----------



## saintd (Sep 20, 2011)

You have probably worked this out by now but just for the record, I have a 16 inch fitted. It has an integrated DVD player and cost £100 from Currys.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I have an autocruise Tempo, and have a 17in with DVD player from Tesco.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would think its more a matter of *case* size rather than *screen* size surely ???


----------

